# Tahrir tonight



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The talking beards are already busy in the square, getting ready for tomorrow's pro-Sharia fest; 

Keep away guys!

#Tahrir #StageBuilding #Salafi #FriDay #Preparations - YouTube


----------

